# neues GAMING-Notebook gesucht : Watch Dogs auf hoch, besser ultra



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
anhand des erschienenen Games " Watch Dogs " habe ich endgültig erkannt das mein jetziges Notebook echt ins Alter gekommen ist,
daher suche ich ein neues welches z.B. solch ein Spiele-Kracher problemlos in "hoch" Einstellung meistert !

Falls die Frage kommen sollte : *ja, Geld spielt eine Rolle* und ich kann nicht mehr als 1200,- Euro ausgeben, muss aber auch kein neues sein.

Habe solch ein Angebot bekommen :
+ Notebook: MSI "Hyrican Blaster" (GT70-20D)
+ Display: 43,94 cm (17,3") 16:9 Full HD Anti-Glare LED (Auflösung 1920*1080) 
+ Prozessor: Intel® Core™ i7-4700MQ der 4. Generation 2,4GHz (Turbo 3,4GHz) / 6MB L3-Cache 
+ Arbeitsspeicher: 20GB DDR3 RAM 1600 MHz (2x 8GB+1x 4GB) 
+ Festplatte: 1000 GB SATA3 
+ Festplatte2: 250 GB SSD (Samsung Evo) 
+ Laufwerke: DVD-Brenner / Blueray Player 
+ Grafik: Nvidia GeForce GTX780M 4GB DDR5 
+ Preis: 1250 Euro (neuwertig) Neu: 2000 Euro

http://de.msi.com/product/nb/GT70-2OD.html#specification

Ich weiss schon das die Grafikkarte das Spiel meistern sollte und der RAM mehr als genug ist, aber reicht der Prozessor  ???

Hoffe Ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen ob das ausreicht oder ob Ihr andere Notebooks vorschlagen könnt  

Liebe Grüße  

.


----------



## shadie (2. Juni 2014)

Ich habe eine Frage mit der ich mich damals auch auseinander setzen musste.

Zockst du wirklich so viel von Unterwegs, dass du solch ein High End Gerät mobil brauchst?
Worauf ich hinaus will.

Eine Notebook CPU/GPU ist von der Leistung nicht gleich zu setzen mit seinem Desktop Pendant.

Selbst mit solch einem NB wirst du es nicht mit allen Einstellungen auf Ultra spielen können
Selbst mein GTX 780 SLI Gespann kommt da ordentlich ins Schwitzen.


Falls du wirklich häufig unterwegs bist und da keine Abstriche machen willst geht natürlich kein Weg dran vorbei.
Falls dem aber nicht so ist, würde ich eher auf einen Desktop setzen, grad für Watch Dogs...


Bei gebrauchtangeboten bzgl. Notebooks würde ich vorsichtig ran gehen und mir das Gerät vorher anschauen.
meist steckt der Teufel im Detail und das Ding hat irgend einen versteckten Mangel.
Schon öfter bei bekannten mitbekommen.


----------



## Research (2. Juni 2014)

Keine Chance, mittel vielleicht mit SLI/Crossfire.


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

Hallo shadie, 
danke für die schnelle Reaktion !

Früher habe ich immer mit einem Desktop-PC gezockt/gearbeitet und der stand im Home-Office, aber seit ca. 2 Jahren hat sich mein verhalten was dies angeht geändert :
Ich nutze das Notebook natürlich zum zocken aber auch für hochwertige Grafik-Programme wie Photoshop und auch Musik-Software und bin überall unterwegs,
das heisst das mein Gerät überall arbeiten können muss wie z.B. frei in der Wohnung (alle Zimmer) oder auf Arbeit, Reisen etc.

Mein fester Platz ist unterwegs dann meistens neben einen Flat-Screen oder großen Monitoren per HDMI angeschlossen 
Ich weiss das ein Desktop-PC natürlich viel mehr Leistung pro Euro mitsich bringt *aber mobil muss leider sein *

Habe ein Notebook von MSI gesehen das Nagelneu im Netz 1900,- Euro kostet und eine GTX 880M 8GB DDR5 drin hat (soll die beste sein),
aber es ist eben zu teuer was mein Geldbeutel angeht !

LG


----------



## shadie (2. Juni 2014)

Habe ich ja leider befürchtet, wollte es aber nicht unversucht lassen 

Das Problem ist halt echt, dass du das Spiel auf den laptopgrafikkarten auf Ultra nicht schaffen wirst und da ist noch keine Kantenglättung an....

Das Spiel frisst extrem viel Leistung bei der Graka....

Bzgl. Notebookempfehlung lasse ich die Laptop Experten ran, Ultra wird aber denke ich nix..


----------



## acer86 (2. Juni 2014)

richmond schrieb:


> Habe ein Notebook von MSI gesehen das Nagelneu im Netz 1900,- Euro kostet und eine GTX 880M 8GB DDR5 drin hat (soll die beste sein),
> aber es ist eben zu teuer was mein Geldbeutel angeht !
> 
> LG


 
Die GTX 880M ist mit einer Desktop GTX670 vergleichbar und die reicht nicht um Watch Dogs in Ultra zu spielen mit viel glück auf High, wen du solche spiele auf Ultra spielen willst auf ein Notebook brauchst du wie gesagt ein Notebook mit 2X GTX870M oder besser GTX880M SLI nur liegst du da in Preisbereichen um die 2800€ plus und Herumtragen willst du so ein Notebook auf keinen Fall 

ein bsp.: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Schenker-XMG-P724-Clevo-P370SM-A-Notebook.114319.0.html


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

acer86 schrieb:


> Die GTX 880M ist mit einer Desktop GTX670 vergleichbar und die reicht nicht um Watch Dogs in Ultra zu spielen mit viel glück auf High, wen du solche spiele auf Ultra spielen willst auf ein Notebook brauchst du wie gesagt ein Notebook mit 2X GTX870M oder besser GTX880M SLI nur liegst du da in Preisbereichen um die 2800€ plus und Herumtragen willst du so ein Notebook auf keinen Fall



ok habe oben meine Suche geändert, das heisst ich sehe schon das es mit "ultra" nichts werden kann,
aber vielleicht wenigstens in hoher Einstellung ???

Aber die GTX 780M ist doch ok, oder ?


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2014)

Ich würde wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht ca. 1000€ in die Hand nehmen, außer du willst wirklich alles raushauen: MSI GE60-2PEi781B (0016GF-SKU73) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde wenn es wirklich nicht anders geht ca. 1000€ in die Hand nehmen, außer du willst wirklich alles raushauen: MSI GE60-2PEi781B (0016GF-SKU73) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



wäre das oben genannte dann nicht doch besser, allein schon die Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Research (2. Juni 2014)

Wie "Mobil" muss es sein?

Arbeitest du im Zug oder vereist du mit Gerät im Kofferraum?
Schlepts du es rum oder steht es an einem Ort?


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Wie "Mobil" muss es sein?
> 
> Arbeitest du im Zug oder vereist du mit Gerät im Kofferraum?
> Schlepts du es rum oder steht es an einem Ort?


 
unter anderem auch im Zug, aber auch im Urlaub egal ob Deutschland oder Ausland (Hotelzimmer). Wenn Zuhause meist im Home-Office am Flatscreen aber auch mal Küche, im Bett, Terrasse/Garten etc.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juni 2014)

Also ich spiele mit ner GTX570M und nem alten Sandybridge i7-2670QM Watchdogs in Hohen Details mit angenehmen 20-30FPS.


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

.....


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn es billig sein soll, eindeutig One. Wenn ein paar Euros meh zur Verfügung stehen, dann ein Schenker XMG.


----------



## Caun (2. Juni 2014)

Die cpu reicht !!!  Von der gpu her wirst du durch 4gb vram zwar keine nachladeruckler haben  ultra wird wohk aich laufen, aber AA  dazu wird nichts, die 780m  ist ja unter der gtx680 leistung 
Aber ich denke das angebot ist so eig okay


----------



## Research (2. Juni 2014)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Also ich spiele mit ner GTX570M und nem alten Sandybridge i7-2670QM Watchdogs in Hohen Details mit angenehmen 20-30FPS.


 LOL

Frag mal bei Schenker ob die nach nem halben Jahr die 2.GPU nachrüsten würden, wenn wieder Kohle da ist.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juni 2014)

> wäre das oben genannte dann nicht doch besser, allein schon die Grafikkarte ?



Die werden dir beide wegbrechen, bei Full HD braucht man nicht mehr als 2 GB und die GPUs der Laptop Grafikkarten werden sowieso nur 1GB maximal 2GB effektiv nutzen, die 8GB sind nur Marketing Mist, da der Ottonormaluser denkt er bräuchte Grafikspeicher.

Die 780m ist auch nur 11% langsamer als die 880m, zudem sind beide mit Battlefield 4 völlig überfordert und beide GPUs brechen bei Crysis auf 1920x1080 auf Ultra auf 25 FPS runter und ich kann unter 60 FPS garnicht richtig spielen. 

Die Mobil GPU-s können noch so viel Speicher haben wie sie wollen, die 880m ist so schnell wie eine Radeon R9 270 und das bei einem Preis von 400 Euro. Wirklich zocken kannst du mit beidem nicht und schon garnicht auf Ultra.

Wenn du dir ein Laptop zulegen willst, dann musst du die Abstriche in kauf nehmen.

LG.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juni 2014)

Welche Spiele laufen auf Notebook Grafikkarten flüssig? - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

Damit sollte jeder wissen, wie stark welche Grafikkarte in welchem Spiel ist.

Und bei einem Gerät mit GTX780M muss man nur sehrsehr wenige Abstriche machen, wenn überhaupt. WatchDogs ist aktuell schlecht programmiert, deswegen läuft es auf keinem Rechner in Ultra... Deswegen habe ich meine Erfahrungen gepostet, denn selbst in mittleren-hohen Details sieht WatchDogs auf meinem 2 Jahre alten Gamingnotebook noch sehr gut aus und läuft recht anständig. Die GTX780M hat dabei mehr als die doppelte Leistung...


----------



## Alex555 (2. Juni 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Keine Chance, mittel vielleicht mit SLI/Crossfire.


 
Selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen  
Watch Dogs Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Mit einer 780M solltest du mit etwas tweaking gut auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können.
Ultra ist sowieso oft unnütz.


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juni 2014)

> Selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen
> Watch Dogs Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Mit einer 780M solltest du mit etwas tweaking gut auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können.
> Ultra ist sowieso oft unnütz.



Ja richtig, bei 1366x768 Medium Overall Quality, Medium Textures was weit entfernt von hoch oder gar Full-HD ist läuft es Flüssig.

LG.


----------



## iTzZent (2. Juni 2014)

BlahBlahBlah.... hab ich schon Blah gesagt ?

Watch Dogs Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> Nimmt  man alle Benchmarkwerte zusammen, ist die Technik von Watch Dogs recht  anspruchsvoll. Einsteiger-GPUs, wie man sie aus günstigen  Office-Notebooks kennt, werden den Anforderungen nicht gerecht. Intels  beliebter Prozessor-Chip HD Graphics 4600 hat selbst mit 1.024 x 768 Pixeln und geringen Settings arge Schwierigkeiten. Mehr als 24 fps waren im Benchmark nicht drin (Iris Pro 5200: ~33 fps). Um Watch Dogs überhaupt flüssig spielen zu können, muss es schon eine Multimedia-GPU ab der GeForce GT 740M sein (~40 fps @1.024 x 768, Low). Für normale Details und 1.366 x 768 Bildpunkte empfiehlt sich eine GeForce GT 750M oder besser.
> *Wer den Titel mit hohen Einstellungen, 1.920 x  1.080 Pixeln und zweifacher MSAA-Kantenglättung genießen möchte,  benötigt ein bärenstarkes High-End-Modell auf dem Level der Radeon HD 8970M, GeForce GTX 780M oder GeForce GTX 870M. Ohne Antialiasing steigt die Framerate um knapp 35 % (+30 % FXAA vs. 2x MSAA), wodurch bereits eine GeForce GTX  770M oder GTX 860M  genügt. Eine Kombination aus maximalen Settings, 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln  und 4x MSAA packt momentan kein Single-Chip-Notebook ruckelfrei.  Lediglich die GeForce GTX 880M kratzt an der 35-fps-Marke.*



Wie ich schonmal erwähnt habe, spiele ich WatchDogs in FullHD mit mittleren-hohen Details mit ca. 25FPS. Die GTX570M läuft dabei mit 720Mhz Kerntakt (Stock = 575Mhz) und 1650Mhz Speicherstakt (Stock=1500Mhz)...


----------



## richmond (2. Juni 2014)

@ iTzZent

Danke für die tolle Tabelle, nehme also ein Notebook mit einer GTX 780M oder 880M denke ich ?!

Jetzt nochmal was wegen die Gerüchte über die Geräte von MSI, von wegen die sind bekannt für Ihr Hitzeproblem.

Stimmt das denn nun wirklich oder sagen das alle nur von "Hörensagen",
hat da jemand vielleicht schon Erfahrung mit gemacht ???

Finde selbst das die MSI Geräte gut aussehen (also teschnich gesehen) habe aber keine Erfahrung.

Als Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen das die in meiner Signatur angegeben Geräte nicht lange durchhalten was das Spiel angeht :
*bei beiden Geräten ist alles nur auf minimal Einstellung und trotzdem *
1. System (Notebook)  nach ca. 30 Minuten fängt es an zu ruckeln aber geht noch ein bißchen
2. System (Desktop)  nach ca. 45 Minuten geht garnichts mehr !!!   Bild bleibt hängen und das wars dann...


----------



## iTzZent (3. Juni 2014)

Also ich nutze seit Jahren nur noch MSI Geräte und habe auch schon so einige Gamingnotebooks in der Hand gehabt. Seit dem Haswell Refresh wird das Kühlsystem des MSI sogar gelobt, da es fast an das perfekte Kühlsystem von Asus rankommt. Siehe hier: Test MSI GT70H-80M4811B Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests



> *Geräuschemissionen*
> 
> Eine  der größten Überraschungen wartet bei der Geräuschentwicklung. Und  nein, keine negative, sondern eine positive, denn das MSI GT70 verhält  sich sowohl im Idle-Betrieb als auch unter Last *ruhiger als die Clevo Barebones* P170SM und P177SM. Das ist besonders erstaunlich, da der 17-Zöller nur einen einzigen Lüfter enthält.
> Während die beiden Gaming-Konkurrenten im  Leerlaufbetrieb mit etwa 36 dB auf sich aufmerksam machen, erreicht das  GT70 lediglich 30-32 dB. Je nach Situation ist das Notebook entweder nur  geringfügig oder fast gar nicht hörbar.
> ...


Das wäre auch das Gerät aus deinem Angebot, nur das die "H" Version 3 mSATA hat. Das GT70 ist eines der besten Gamingnotebooks auf den Markt, gerade was Preis/Leistung angeht. Für 1200Euro würde ich bei deinem Angebot gar nicht lange überlegen.

Was dein Gerät aus der Signtur angeht... 1. es ist ein Acer, die können keine Gamingnotebooks bauen. 2. dein Kühlsystem ist extrem verdreckt, was bei einem Acer auch total normal ist. Um das zu reinigen, musst du das komplette System zerlegen.... bei sämmtlichen MSI Geräten der G Serie (wirklich allen...) gibt es stets eine grosse Revisionsklappe, denn ein Kühlsystem MUSS sauber gehalten werden. 3. der Prozessor in deinem Acer ist ein richtiger Hitzkopf.... sobald der zu wenig frische Luft bekommt, drosselt er. Das gleiche trift auf die HD5850M zu. AMD hat in einem Gamingnotebook nix zu suchen !

btw: ich habe gestern WatchDogs beim Medion X6811 (umbenanntes MSI GT663R) von meiner Frau installiert. Es läuft in FullHD in mittleren Details flüssig und ist problemlos spielbar. Das Gerät hat einen alten Core i7-740QM, 8GB Ram und eineGTX 460M 1.5GB . Und nun soll mal noch jemand sagen, das WatchDogs stets extrem starke Hardware braucht... das Gamingnotebook ist 3 Jahre alt !


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2014)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Selten so einen Schmarrn gelesen
> Watch Dogs Benchmarks - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Mit einer 780M solltest du mit etwas tweaking gut auf hohen Einstellungen spielen können.
> Ultra ist sowieso oft unnütz.


 
Ließ erst mal was in deinem Link steht.
Und 25FPS sind eine Ruckelorgie die sich keiner antut.
Die 880M bei: 


> 1920x1080 High Overall Quality, High Textures AA:2x MS


 39-44FPS wäre machbar, aber. Das W503 kann ich so nicht konfigurieren.
Mit dem:
mySN.de | SCHENKER XMG | Schenker Technologies - XMG P504 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")
Konfiguriert komme ich auf 1.720€



> Wer den Titel mit hohen Einstellungen, 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln und  zweifacher MSAA-Kantenglättung genießen möchte, benötigt ein  bärenstarkes High-End-Modell auf dem Level der Radeon HD 8970M, GeForce GTX 780M oder GeForce GTX 870M. Ohne Antialiasing steigt die Framerate um knapp 35 % (+30 % FXAA vs. 2x MSAA), wodurch bereits eine GeForce GTX  770M oder GTX 860M  genügt. Eine Kombination aus maximalen Settings, 1.920 x 1.080 Pixeln  und 4x MSAA packt momentan kein Single-Chip-Notebook ruckelfrei.  Lediglich die GeForce GTX 880M kratzt an der 35-fps-Marke.






> AMD hat in einem Gamingnotebook nix zu suchen !


Da du so gerne deine Bedürfnisse und Erfahrungen zitierst, ich bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner HD6990m.
Nur spiele ich garantiert kein Watchdogs.


----------



## eXquisite (3. Juni 2014)

> Wie ich schonmal erwähnt habe, spiele ich WatchDogs in FullHD mit mittleren-hohen Details mit ca. 25FPS. Die GTX570M läuft dabei mit 720Mhz Kerntakt (Stock = 575Mhz) und 1650Mhz Speicherstakt (Stock=1500Mhz)...



25 FPS ist aber nicht ansatzweise Flüssig, da müssen 60 wenn nicht sogar 144 her sofern du ein 3D Notebook hast.


----------



## Research (3. Juni 2014)

30 sind ok für langsame games, darunter wird es echt haarig.


----------



## Alex555 (3. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Ja richtig, bei 1366x768 Medium Overall Quality, Medium Textures was weit entfernt von hoch oder gar Full-HD ist läuft es Flüssig.
> 
> LG.


 
Bei Full HD und hohen Details bekommt er doch 40FPS (780M mit I7) ??
Wenn er 120 FPS will braucht er nen Desktop, und selbst da braucht er ne Konfiguration die sehr stark ist. Wenn er das erwartet dann kann er für einen Laptop mind. 2000€ ausgeben. 
In der überschrift steht Watchdogs auf Hoch oder ultra. Auf hoch bekommt die 780M in FUll HD 40FPS hin.
Und ohne die 2 fache Kantenglättung sollten die FPS deutlich steigen.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Juni 2014)

Schraubt man eben die Details ein wenig runter. Ich Spiele in Mid-High@1920x1200 mit 45-60 FPS. Die 870m sollte ja etwa so schnell wie die GTX660 sein. Mich wundert nur in der Tabelle bei Notebookcheck, dass die neue Maxwell 840m langsamer als die 740m ist.


----------



## iTzZent (3. Juni 2014)

@*eXquisite* Also laut Biologie sieht das menschlische Auge alles unter 25FPS als ruckelig... alles was drüber liegt ist flüssig. Ich spiele mit besagten 25FPS und empfinde es als "spielbar". Es ist sicherlich alles Ansichtssache und vorallem ein persönliches Empfinden.... Sicherlich laufen spiele mit 40+FPS geschmeidiger, das heist aber nicht, das sie unspielbar sind bei 25FPS... Gerade im Bereich Gamingnotebooks muss man sich im Klaren sein, das man nie das maximum an Leistung bekommen kann.... aber mit einer GTX780M/GTX880M kommt man der Sache schon recht nahe.

Fakt ist, das der TE mit dem GT70 samt der GTX780M WatchDogs problemlos in FullHD in hohen-maximalen Details geniessen kann. Die GTX780M zählt aktuell zu den schnellsten mobilen Grafikkarten.

btw: Filme in Kino und TV werden übrigens auch nur mit 24/25FPS übertragen... ihr müsst ja stets massive Probleme haben beim Filme schauen... wenn ihr 25FPS als extrem ruckelig empfindet...

@*Research* Das mit AMD in Gamingnotebooks bezog sich ehr auf die CPU´s und deren Leistung. AMD hat aber aktuell auch so stark zu kämpfen... hat aktuell nur eine HighEnd Karte welche nach wie vor nur eine relativ alte umbenannte HD7970M ist... langsam wird es da sehrsehr eng. Die HD5850M mit GDDR3 in seinem Acer war aber auch nicht gerade der bringer damals... Nur die GDDR5 Version konnte sich richtig durchsetzen.

@*DKK007* Also ich sehe, das die GT840M 28 bzw 15FPS hat wo die GT740M nur 25 bzw 8FPS hat... in ganz niedrig ist die GT740M aber etwas schneller, aber die 2FPS sind wohl unter "Messtolleranz" zu verbuchen.


----------



## ich111 (3. Juni 2014)

Wo hast du denn den Blödsinn ausgegraben.

Und wie kommt du auf die Idee Spiel und Film zu vergleichen? Beim Film ist echte Bewegungsunschärfte drin (bzw. aufwändig gerendert) und ein Spiel gibt ein gestochen scharfes Frame aus


----------



## richmond (4. Juni 2014)

Ich überlege jetzt nun doch ob ich mein Konto in die roten Zahlen stürzen sollte,
bitte sag mir jemand das was ich gefunden habe gut ist und ob der Preis wirklich echt ist.
Wenn ja sollte das dass beste Angebot sein was ich gesehen habe  *!!!* 

MSI GT70-2PE8H11FD3K Gaming Notebook i7-4810MQ SSD GTX880M ohne Windows

Ich meine 1599,- Euro für so ein Power Notebook ist doch ein Schnäppchen, oder  ??????????

Da kann ich doch das gebrauchte, was ich überlegt habe zu kaufen vergessen und lieber neu holen.


----------



## Alex555 (5. Juni 2014)

richmond schrieb:


> Ich überlege jetzt nun doch ob ich mein Konto in die roten Zahlen stürzen sollte,
> bitte sag mir jemand das was ich gefunden habe gut ist und ob der Preis wirklich echt ist.
> Wenn ja sollte das dass beste Angebot sein was ich gesehen habe  *!!!*
> 
> ...


 
Das ist derzeit das beste was man bekommen kann.
Dennoch stelle ich nochmal klar dass man Watch Dogs durchaus auf der 780M mit hohen Einstellungen gut spielen kann (AA ausmachen, schon gehts ).
Was manche schreiben ist einfach Quatsch, dass ein Laptop nicht die Performance eines I7 4770k + R9 290X/GTX 780TI hat sollte auch klar sein. 
Aber das GT70 ist definitiv ein guter Deal! 
Die Festplatte ist mit 5400RPM ein bisschen langsam, die ließe sich aber gut und günstig ersetzen : 
http://www.amazon.de/Travelstar-7K1...1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1401981532&sr=1-6 
Seagate ST1000DM003 interne Festplatte 3,5 Zoll - 1 TB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör 
Einen zweiten 2,5" Slot hast du auch noch, kannst eine SSD also gut nachrüsten


----------



## richmond (6. Juni 2014)

so, habe nun das MSI GT70-2PE8H11FD3K Gaming Notebook  bestellt und kann es mir nächste Woche im Laden anschauen,
natürlich unverbindlich, wenn es gefällt hole ich es mir und könnte vielleicht darüber berichten.

Jetzt steht bei notebookcheck folgendes über das GT70 :
Über eine große Wartungsklappe auf der Bodenseite lassen sich beinahe alle wichtigen Komponenten mühelos erreichen.
Der Lüfter lässt sich zudem einfach reinigen. Prima gelöst ist auch das Kühlsystem der *CPU und GPU, welche sich dennoch
von erfahrenen Anwendern austauschen lassen. 
*
Bedeutet das jetzt das man dieses Notebook später im Bereich Prozessor und Grafikkarte aufrüsten kann ?


----------



## richmond (8. Juni 2014)

das wäre echt der Hammer  

Preis / Leistung könnte ja den kein Konkurrent schlagen...


----------



## iTzZent (8. Juni 2014)

Ja klar geht das beim GT70. Dafür ist die GT Serie nunmal bekannt... leicht aufrüstbar, perfekt zu warten.

Bei der aktuellen Asus ROG Serie sind CPU und GPU fest verlötet. Das ist auch der Grund, warum Asus bessere Kühlleistungen erreicht, denn Onboard Komponenten lassen sich etwas besser kühlen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (10. Juni 2014)

Naja, Notebook aufrüsten ist echt eine haarige Angelegenheit. Meist passen dann die Kühlsysteme nicht mehr richtig oder es treten ähnliche Probleme auf. Nichtsdestotrotz, viel Spass mit dem Notebook


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (11. Juni 2014)

häng dir da noch irgendwann ne ssd rein, und hole dir evt nen kühlerpad von coolermaster drunter stellen ( am besten das u2) einerseits bekommt er wesentlich besser luft und andererseits ist eine angeschrägte Tastatur zum zocken / schreiben besser .

zum thema aufrüsten : aktuell ist es so das rein theoretisch eien aktuelle haswell cpu in meinn system passt. ich habe nen clevo p150hm. aber diese cpu wird nicht vom bios unterstützt und erkannt. dementsprechend könnte ich nen 2960xm als höhstes der gefühle einsetzten. 

bei dir wäre es ein i7 4940MX welcher noch einen freien multiplikator besitzt,aber dieser muss nicht zwangsläufig freigeschaltet sein !
die nächst höhere stufe wäre der 4910mq und der hat 100mhz mehr. solange da nicht noch nen haswell refresh update kommt.und selbst da kann es sein das extra dafür dann neue geräte geholt werden müssten -.-.

bei den grakas siehts da schon anders aus. da läuft sogar eine 880m gtx im p150hm aber das ist natürlich nicht offiziell von clevo gewollt. bei msi ist es ähnlich , aber scheinbar nicht so restrikitv. da muss dann evt das bios umgeflasht werden von der karte und dann noch die inf vom treiber angepasst werden. 
so hab ich es zumindest gemacht  also aufrüsten festplatte /ssd jop. arbeitsspeicher auch machbar. grafikkarte und cpu ist ungewiss da ich nicht weiß ob die neue cpu/gpu generation evt neue slots /sockel bekommt.

edit: hab grade gesehn : die 4810qm scheint schon nen haswell - refresh zu sein. also wird da wohl nur nen 4910 qm oder die mx serie in frage kommen.und das lohnt nicht. den ramm kannst evt noch höher setzten. auf 16 gb 1600er ne ssd rein und evt nen bluray und dann wars das auch schon


----------



## iTzZent (11. Juni 2014)

Also ein P150HM wird sicher keine Haswell CPU unterstützen, der kann noch nicht mal mit Ivy Bridge CPU´s um, da nur ein HM65 Chipsatz verbaut ist. Das hat somit nichts mit dem Bios zu tun, ehr was mit der Hardware.

Bei MSI funktionieren die meisten Grafikkarten, sobald ein Mainboard mit der Intel 70er Serie verbaut ist (HM76 z.B.). Am optimalstens wäre es, wenn mind. eine GTX670MX/675MX verbaut ist, weil dann die Heatpipe bereits für Kepler Grafikkarten ausgelegt ist. Für Radeon Karten muss man stets eine andere Heatpipe verwenden (die der GX Serie). Im MSI Forum hat gerade jemand sein Medion X7817 (umbenanntes MSI GT70) mit einer HD8970M aufgerüstet, von einer recht langsamen Fermi GTX670M.


----------



## richmond (11. Juni 2014)

*Update*

Ich war sehr überrascht als ich heute im Laden stand um mir das Gerät vor Ort anschauen zu können (positiv !)

Also viele Beschreibungen im Netz sind unterschiedlich oder falsch, die Mitarbeiter wissen selbst nichtmal was Sie da verkaufen !!!

Das Gerät nennt sich unter anderem auch *MSI GT70-2PE Dominator Pro *
Es ist vom Werk aus eine 1 TB große Daten-Festplatte drin mit  *7200rpm  *anstatt 5400rpm
*zusätzlich* ist auch schon eine *120 GB große SSD* verbaut, also keine Hybrid
Im Gerät ist *Platz für insgesamt 4 Festplatten !!! *
Das Gewicht ist nicht so schlimm wie viele sagen, finde ich persönlich jedenfalls (mein jetziges wiegt nur 500g weniger)
4 RAM Steckplätze sind wirklich vorhanden und man kann selbst als Laie nachrüsten, man kommt überall gut ran
nach nur 6 Schrauben liegt einem alles zu füßen.

Also mal ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich kein Profi bin : *Preis/Leistung (1599,- Euro) für solch ein zeitnah ausgestattetes Multimedia/Gaming Notebook ist doch ein Hit !*
RAM Riegel zusätzlich rein, wem es noch wichtig ist nen Bluray-Laufwerk dazu = perfekt

Schlafe nochmals darüber und kaufe diese Woche noch bestimmt...


----------



## iTzZent (12. Juni 2014)

Nanana... 4 Festplatten passen da sicher nicht rein, wenn dann 4 Datenträger. Du standest nur vor der Version mit dem 3x mSATA Adapter, da passt denn eine Festplatte und 3 mSATA SSD´s rein. Es gibt auch Versionen, da ist statt des mSATA Adapters nur ein normaler 2.5" Schacht vorhanden. Sprich, nicht jede GT70 Version ist gleich.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Juni 2014)

das mit dem haswell cpu war auch nur ne veranschaulichung. in meinem p150 hm habe ich wie gesagt auch eine 689M gtx drinne und ich weiß das auch neuere karten drinne laufen können.
ne ivybrigde cpu wäre zumindest pin kompatibel...und wäre mit passenden microode update auch lauffähig.
einen 3770k kannst ja auch in einem H67 chipsatz laufen lassen....muss der hersteller nur einpflegen.

b2t :

der läppi ist ok für den preiß ist das nen top gerät auf jden fall. wie der wiederstand gegen verschleiß erscheinungen ist kann dir keiner sagen , das wirst du dann sehen. 
wie itzzent es schon sagt da können msata rein..meistens hast du aber platz für 2 festplatten udn ein laufwerk mit normalen s-ata anschlussl. zumindest ist es so in den geräten die 17 zoll haben und auf meinem tisch standen 
Preiß top , solange du keine abstriche bei der garantie machen musst würde ich das angebot annehmen. der gerät kostet sonst mit gleicher ausstattung knap 300 € mehr bei anderen händlern


----------



## iTzZent (13. Juni 2014)

Der Mobile HM67 ist aber ein anderer Chipsatz wie der H67. Intel hat keine Ivy Bridge Kompatibilität für den HM67 vorgesehen, da können die Hersteller nichts dafür. Ich ärger mich mit meinem MS-16F21 Barebone auch... HM67 Chipsatz und Sense. Selbst die Modder bekommen da keine andere CPU aktiviert, und die MSI Barebones haben ne sehrsehr grosse Fangemeinde. 

Und was die Anzahl der Laufwerke angeht, bei MSI Barebones ist es normal, das es immer 2 2.5" HDD/SSD Schächte gibt, egal ob 15.6" oder 17.3" (bei den GT/GX Serie Geräten natürlich nur). Seit der Ivy Bridge Generation hat MSI angefangen, so langsam mSATA Adapter im 2. HDD Schacht einzubauen... angefangen mit 1x mSATA, gefolgt von 2x mSATA und aktuell sind sie bei 3x mSATA. Diese Adapter gibt es aber nicht bei jedem Model. Wenn man aber ein Model inkl SSD kauft, ist stets der 3x mSATA Adapter vorhanden, wo denn noch 2 mSATA frei sind. 

mSATA war schon immer der Nachteil bei MSI Barebones, denn da hat Clevo gleich von Anfang an mitgedacht. Aber MSI bringt dieses Jahr nun endlich nach Jahren einen Nachfolger Barebone auf den Markt, das GT72 wurde schon der Öffentlichkeit präsentiert und wird im 4. Quartal 2014 erwartet. Da sind alle schon sehr heiss drauf, da MSI erstmals ein DualFan System in der GT Serie verwendet und die CPU fest verlötet, um diese besser kühlen zu können. Das ist aber mittlerweile auch schon fast normal, denn selbst bei der aktuellen GE und GP Serie sind die CPU´s schon verlötet. Asus macht es genauso und erziehlt dadurch richtig gute Kühlergebnisse.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (13. Juni 2014)

jop. da muss mann dann halt im vorraus gucken was mann da eingebaut haben will.aber nen 4800qm oder ähnliches sollte eigentlich für ne ganze weile reichen.und so lange dann mit dem neuen gerät die kühlung und damit einhergehend auch die lautstärke verbessert werden kann würde ich sogar ne gelötete cpu in kauf nehmen.dann muss mann halt wenn mann länger plant lieber nen bissle tiefer in die tasche greifen und ne nummer größer nehmen.später austauschen wird dann ziemlich schwierig 
zum thema kühlung und barbones : bin mal gespannt was clevo machen will angesichts dessen das msi , asus und warscheinlich noch nen paar andere das mit den festgelöteten cpu dann "vordiktieren".
dadurch wären sie irgendwann in der lage zu sagen wir geben dem endkunden entscheidungs freiheit...zu lasten des gewichtes / kühlsystem / lautstärke und Preis. weil wenn msi die barbones gleich mit cpu holt sollten die eigentlich günstiger sein ...


----------



## Mulgrim (13. Juni 2014)

Wo ist eigentlich der unterschied bei medion und MSI? Die Gehäuse sind ja gleich und die Ausstattung meistens auch. Aber preislich sind die medions attraktiver.


----------



## iTzZent (14. Juni 2014)

Es gibt keinen nennenswerten Unterschied. MSI verwendet allerdings ein mehrfarbiges Keyboard, Medion hingegen nutzt nur eines mit dezenter blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Medion kann dir Geräte als Reseller halt günstiger anbieten, da sie auch deutlich mehr Geräte verkaufen (weltweit).


----------



## Rodny (16. Juni 2014)

Mobiles 5,5-Kilogramm-Monster mit 12 Kernen und GTX 880M-SLI


----------



## richmond (25. Juni 2014)

*Update

*Habe mir das Dominator Pro geholt und muss zu allen sagen die es nicht wissen, oder besser wissen konnten :

*JA*, das Game " Watch Dogs " läuft bei mir *auf ultra* und *JA*, *es läuft flüssig !!!
*
*http://www.cyberport.de/msi-gt70-2p...-ssd-gtx880m-ohne-windows-1C17-1H4_12886.html

@ Research
*


> Keine Chance, mittel vielleicht mit SLI/Crossfire.



*@ shadie
*


> Das Problem ist halt echt, dass du das Spiel auf den laptopgrafikkarten  auf Ultra nicht schaffen wirst und da ist noch keine Kantenglättung  an....


*
@ acer86*



> Die GTX 880M ist mit einer Desktop GTX670 vergleichbar und die reicht  nicht um Watch Dogs in Ultra zu spielen mit viel glück auf High




Das stimmt leider nicht, sorry 
*

*


----------



## iTzZent (25. Juni 2014)

Mein Reden... nur leider rennen hier zu viele Leute rum, die nicht wissen, wie schnell aktuelle Notebookhardwarw wirklich ist.

Viel Spass weiterhin mit dem Gerät ! Wenn du weitere Fragen hast, kannt auch gerne beim MSI Forum vorbei schauen, da werden wir uns denn wiedersehen


----------



## imdv (25. Juni 2014)

richmond schrieb:


> Habe mir das Dominator Pro geholt und muss zu allen sagen die es nicht wissen, oder besser wissen konnten :
> *JA*, das Game " Watch Dogs " läuft bei mir *auf ultra* und *JA*, *es läuft flüssig !!!
> *



Es freut mich, dass es für dich füssig läuft, nur leider ist "flüssig" subjektiv zu bewerten. Laut notebookcheck liefert eine GTX880m ca. 33FPS in WatchDogs bei Ultra-Settings @1080p, was für mich persönlich alles andere als flüssig (mind. 60FPS) ist.


----------



## iTzZent (26. Juni 2014)

Oh man.... dann stellt man halt von 2x TXAA auf FSAA. Dann sieht immernoch alles perfekt aus und man hat die 60FPS. Dennoch läuft Watchdogs mit 33FPS angenehm flüssig, man hat keine Probleme... Sicherlich mag es Spiele geben, wo 60FPS ein deutlich besseres Spieleergebniss einbringen, aber das ist bei Watchdogs nicht der Fall.

Abgesehen davon hat Notebookcheck die GTX880M nur mit nem i7-4700MQ getestet, sein i7-4810MQ ist da mit 400Mhz mehr schon etwas schneller.


----------

